

Offer HN: Free project management - amix

I released Wedoist some time ago and I have mostly built it for managing my own startups and I know a number of other startups that are using it to manage their tasks. I think Wedoist is the hacker way of managing your startup :)<p>I offer 1 year of free Wedoist Pro (worth $60) for one of your projects. Wedoist Pro offers ability to upload files (5GB) and SSL (and upcoming features such as milestones).<p>Email amix@amix.dk with "Offer HN: Wedoist" as subject along with your Wedoist project URL (and your HN user id).<p>If you haven't checked out Wedoist you can do it on http://wedoist.com/
======
newyorker
Clickity: <http://wedoist.com> Looks like a pretty cool website!

------
petervandijck
tasks + status updates + group chat actually sounds like a great combination.
Don't overload it with heaps of other features :)

